# Meeting in Scotland



## AlisonM (Nov 13, 2009)

OK, so who's up for a beany North of the Border? Where should it be and when?


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm not a true scot but have family and often pop up that way. If it's in the Edinburgh area I may be able to line it up with a visit to the outlaws and make a break for it! Also I know I'll be in Aberdeen in the Spring for a wee while! 

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 13, 2009)

I never thought of Furryboots Toon, should I add it to the list?


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 13, 2009)

Why's it called that? Weather related I guess!

Next time I am up that way Im gonna make a trip to Dundee I only just found out there's a statue of desperate dan in the street somewhere!!!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 13, 2009)

It's somewhere near Carnegie Hall I think. Not the NY one!

Furryboots toon got it's name from the way the locals ask "Furryboots ye fae?" Or, in English, "I say sir, may one enquire where you come from?"


----------



## rachelha (Nov 13, 2009)

Edinburgh is best for me.  I like the idea of a burns night meet.  Are Haggis, neeps and tatties low GI?  But I any date should be fine.

Rachel


----------



## hermit104 (Nov 13, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> It's somewhere near Carnegie Hall I think. Not the NY one!



Think you mean the Caird Hall!!!

The statue is on the High Street just after City Square (in the photo with Caird Hall in the background) and Reform Street.


----------



## twinnie (Nov 13, 2009)

finally i was getting jealous of the ones going to the london meet


----------



## rachelha (Nov 19, 2009)

I dont know if any of you read the shootuporputup blog - but they are having a meet up in Edinburgh on 28 November.

http://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/2009/09/22/diabetes-events/


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 22, 2009)

I just checked and the nearest Saturday to Burns night is the 23rd of Jan, just time enough to get over the Hogmannay hangovers. I know Embra really well having been a student there, but I understand Glesca has a few attractions and the odd pub too. All we'd need is a guide familiar with the local patois.

Are we going to let the Sassenachs join in?


----------



## karinagal (Nov 22, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> I just checked and the nearest Saturday to Burns night is the 23rd of Jan, just time enough to get over the Hogmannay hangovers. I know Embra really well having been a student there, but I understand Glesca has a few attractions and the odd pub too. All we'd need is a guide familiar with the local patois.
> 
> Are we going to let the Sassenachs join in?



Mai oui!


----------



## rachelha (Nov 22, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> I just checked and the nearest Saturday to Burns night is the 23rd of Jan, just time enough to get over the Hogmannay hangovers. I know Embra really well having been a student there, but I understand Glesca has a few attractions and the odd pub too. All we'd need is a guide familiar with the local patois.
> 
> Are we going to let the Sassenachs join in?



Have to confess to being a Sassenach myself.  I am one one those annoying students that came to Edinburgh and never left.  1 more year and I will have lived here as long as down south.  Why would you want to go back to Leicester after Edinburgh.


----------



## cazscot (Nov 23, 2009)

Im in.  I have voted for Glasgow (but can do Edinburgh) and 23rd January as all my uni exams will be over by then and I will need a good stiff drink to commiserate .


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 23, 2009)

25th Jan is a Monday.

I can do Glasgow on *Sat 23rd* Jan for ?44 return.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi all...I attended the south meet up saturday so will try and make the north one if poss!!!! Just depends on finances 

Would be fab to meet more of you, I also run Circle D (support group) and I have 3 friends who live in and around Glasgow area so have passed them the details to join this forum and get involved


----------



## twinnie (Nov 23, 2009)

brightontez said:


> 25th Jan is a Monday.
> 
> I can do Glasgow on *Sat 23rd* Jan for ?44 return.



is that on the railway or bus


----------



## Tezzz (Nov 23, 2009)

twinnie said:


> is that on the railway or bus



Railway....

If there's enough interest I could drive up from Brighton and bring three others.


----------



## twinnie (Nov 23, 2009)

brightontez said:


> Railway....
> 
> If there's enough interest I could drive up from Brighton and bring three others.



thats not bad well i could do ether but i know glasgow better


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 14, 2010)

bonnie scotland


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2010)

Might of been good yuo resurrecting this thread loz as the 25th jan looks quite popular on the poll, and its only 11 days away lol


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 14, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Might of been good yuo resurrecting this thread loz as the 25th jan looks quite popular on the poll, and its only 11 days away lol



Lol well i am the chosen one...


----------



## Hazel (Jan 15, 2010)

Sat 23rd in Glasgow - brill!

Glasgow is local to me - but as I am not a party animal (well not since my youth) places have changed

If most people are coming into Central station, that are a number of places next to the station, and if some are going into Queen street that's a 5 minute walk away.

what's on the agenda - meeting around 2-3, drinks, dinners, drinks?

or are you culture buffs and want to see museums, art galleries, or do some want time to shop?

I don't mind being the 'agent' who meets the trains?

Let m,e know if I can help at all

Hazel


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 15, 2010)

Hope you all have a good time and a few drams or more!

I'll be up around both Edin & Glasgee early March so if there's another one I'll do my bestist.

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Steff (Jan 15, 2010)

Hazel said:


> Sat 23rd in Glasgow - brill!
> 
> Glasgow is local to me - but as I am not a party animal (well not since my youth) places have changed
> 
> ...



Think the poll says 25th maybe thats a error i dont know


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 15, 2010)

Hazel said:


> Sat 23rd in Glasgow - brill!
> 
> Glasgow is local to me - but as I am not a party animal (well not since my youth) places have changed
> 
> ...



cant make both dates  booooo. enjoy folks


----------



## rachelha (Jan 15, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Think the poll says 25th maybe thats a error i dont know



I think the poll was for the 25th as that is Burns Night, but I dont think many people would make something on a Monday.  Sat 23rd would be a better option IMHO


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jan 15, 2010)

rachelha said:


> I think the poll was for the 25th as that is Burns Night, but I dont think many people would make something on a Monday.  Sat 23rd would be a better option IMHO



its my work night out on the 23rd, oh the joys.


----------



## twinnie (Jan 16, 2010)

let me know if that date 23 jan is still on so i can book babysitter for the kids


----------



## Hazel (Jan 16, 2010)

I hope Sat 23rd in still on too - I am am leaving it free just in case

Hazel


----------



## cazscot (Jan 17, 2010)

I am still up for the 23rd if it is still on


----------

